

A new dawn for music startups? - dgurney
http://concertwindow.com/5092/a-new-dawn-for-music-startups

======
pedalpete
Where are the 'successful startups' the post refers to? I don't think we can
consider Pandora or Spotify/GrooveShark/Mog/Slacker/etc/etc successful as yet.

Even though Pandora is now a publicly traded company, it is not yet
profitable, and it's 6 month stock chart is not exactly inspiring...
[http://www.nasdaq.com/aspx/dynamic_charting.aspx?selected=P&...](http://www.nasdaq.com/aspx/dynamic_charting.aspx?selected=P&symbol=P&symbol=PANDORA&timeframe=6m&charttype=line)

